# Беларусь > Минская область > Минск >  Как выбрать вибратор для женщины

## kost9-dzy

Привет и добро пожаловать в руководство по продукции секс-шопов. Сегодня мы посмотрим, что именно нужно учитывать при покупке вибратора. Ваш первый вибратор, так что независимо от того, женщина вы, мужчина или пара, улучшит ваш сексуальный опыт. Я здесь, чтобы сказать вам, что именно вам нужно.
*Вибраторы для женщин*

Знаю, сначала мы рассмотрим вибраторы для женщин. Когда вы экспериментируете с мастурбацией, то можете обнаружить, что ваших рук просто недостаточно. Или, как и большинству женщин, вам сложно достичь оргазма с помощью проникающего секса с вашим партнером. Независимо от вашей причины, вибратор даст вам много оргазмов и больше приятной сексуальной жизни. Если вы беспокоитесь о размерах или ваш партнер напуган вашей игрушкой, есть много вибраторов меньшего размера, тихие и не пугающие, все из которых будут доставлены к вашей двери в неброской упаковке.
*Вибропуля*

Вибропуля - отличное решение для вашего первого вибратора, так как его корпус маленький незаметный, но он очень мощный. Эти вибраторы отлично подходят для стимуляции клитора и влагалища, а также их приятно использовать на другие эрогенные зоны.
*Вибратор-кролик*

Тип вибратора, о котором вы наверняка слышали, - это печально известный кролик-вибратор. Этот кролик отлично подходит для начинающих, поскольку вы получаете отличный инструмент для экспериментов со стимуляцией влагалища и клитора. Это также многоскоростные и очень мощные вибраторы не только для женщин, но и для мужчин, и пар.
*Вибраторы для мужчин*

Стимулятор простаты, который является отличным вибратором для мужчин, поскольку у него узкое входное отверстие, который чувствуется потрясающе и доставит умопомрачительные оргазмы.
Стимулятор представляет собой вибратор, предназначенный для массажа простаты. Его шипы будут прекрасно ощущаться на промежности. А когда игрушкой пользуется женщина, она стимулирует точку G и клитор.
*Виброкольца на член*

 Вибрирующее кольцо было специально разработано, чтобы удерживать ваш член и яйца, чтобы помочь вам поддерживать эрекцию. Также оно дает вам более сильный оргазм. Эту игрушку можно использовать для одиночной игры, когда пули будут стимулировать промежность, или при использовании с партнершей - это будет стимулировать ее клитор.
*Лучший вибратор – вибратор для пар*

Наконец, я бы хотел, чтобы мы посмотрели на лучшую секс-игрушка для двоих - парный вибратор.
Фантастика, когда дело доходит до улучшения полового акта. Он сделан из восхитительно гладкого силикона и гибок для легкого ввода. Большая часть игрушки опирается на клитор, а более тонкая часть вводится во влагалище, после чего мужчина может комфортно проникать.
И вибрации проходят через обоих партнеров. Устройство контролируется беспроводным пультом, и использование этой удаленной силиконовой секс-игрушки подходит только со смазками на водной основе. После использования брызните на вибратор небольшим количеством средства для чистки секс-игрушек, подождите несколько минут и смойте водой, а затем дайте высохнуть.
Более подробно о всех видах вибраторов для женщин читайте тут:[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
А что вы думаете по поводу использования вибраторов? Давайте обсудим, делитесь впечатлениями, а я буду делиться своим врачебным опытом.

----------


## flaccimsco

Очень подробно изложены правила выбора этой незаменимой в хозяйстве вещицы. Схема работы со статьями достойна похвалы и наград.

----------

